# FOWL MINDED CONSERVATION BANQUET



## Marsh Stalker (Mar 2, 2013)

ATTENTION WATERFOWL AND UPLAND GAME ENTHUSIASTS!!!!

Our Mission:

"FOWL MINDED is a Utah based organization committed to the conservation, preservation, and improvement of Utah's waterfowl and upland game habitat."

We are hosting a banquet on April 6th, 2013 in the Bonneville Building at the Utah State Fairgrounds. Benefits raised at this banquet and at any other FOWL MINDED fund raiser are going directly back into improving Utah's waterfowl and upland game habitat. This year we are raising funds to help rebuild the "J" **** at Farmington Bay WMA, to put up various wood duck nesting boxes as well as maintain and rebuild others that have been otherwise neglected, and last but not least help with the cost of a guzzler project that the Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation has planned.

YOU ARE INVITED!!!!!

Any questions feel free to contact:

Lucas Cornish: 801-243-2743
Marty Price: 801-557-7504
Shawn Mclachlan: 801-598-6026
Shawn Tharp: 801-633-8201

Below are the links to the flyer and the registration for the dinner banquet. We hope to see you there.

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-a ... 2573_n.jpg

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-a ... 2685_n.jpg


----------



## Marsh Stalker (Mar 2, 2013)

You can check our Facebook page out at:

http://www.facebook.com/FowlMinded


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I had a great day out in the marsh today with these guys working on duck nests. I can't wait for this banquet. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Fowl Minded is doing and has done good things for Utah wildlife and people. I like the fact that the funds raised will be used to support Utah habitat and hunters. This is something we really need in this state. The big national organizations do good things for habitat improvement too, but how much of the money from those fundraisers stay in Utah? Good job guys!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I really like the concept of raising money to help game birds of all types. I especially like the idea that the money stays here doing good work in Utah.
R


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I have several well made wood duck boxes and would like to donate 5 of them to you guys if you want them. They're available in the SL area if you have someone who could pick them up. please pm me if interested.


----------



## Marsh Stalker (Mar 2, 2013)

Black bear that is extremely generous of you and yes we are interested. We have a great team of people that will make sure they get put up and maintained. We already have a few spots ready for them. Thank you again.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dang i wish i could make it. if you guys need help with nest boxes or anything liek that. drop me a pm and I would be more the glad to help you guys out.


----------



## Citori20ga (Nov 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Fowl Minded is doing and has done good things for Utah wildlife and people. I like the fact that the funds raised will be used to support Utah habitat and hunters. This is something we really need in this state. The big national organizations do good things for habitat improvement too, but how much of the money from those fundraisers stay in Utah? Good job guys!


Not to thread jack, but just to put it out there. Ducks Unlimited averages around $100,000 worth of income in Utah every year. So far, they have spent $9.2 million in Utah alone. In other words, far more than we have taken in as a whole!

Looking forward to the Fowl Minded banquet as well, but lets keep ALL the groups in mind, as they all do great things for Utah's wildlife!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Good for you Guys. I love to see guys giving back to the natural resources they enjoy so much instead of just taking. I will not be able to make the dinner, but will be sure to send a donation along your way regardless. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Marsh Stalker (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for all of the support, we really do hope to see a lot of new and familiar faces at our banquet. It should be a great time for everybody and for a great cause. At our banquet there will be a wood duck box with a suggestion pad next to it; FOWL MINDED wants to hear where Utah's sportsmen and sportswomen feel that the money raised needs to be spent. We hope everybody that attends will take the time to leave their suggestion(s).


----------



## Marsh Stalker (Mar 2, 2013)

Come out and see us at the Midvale Sportsmans warehouse tomorrow from 9:00 am to 4:00 pm. We will have banquet tickets and some FOWL MINDED apparel for sale.


----------



## Waterfowler (Mar 9, 2013)

Citiri20ga you are right that Ducks Unlimited has raised and continues to raise a lot of money for waterfowl, but it has come to my attention that Ducks Unlimited recently removed their biologist from Utah and moved him/her to California, if they don't have a biologist here to tell them where the money is needed it leads me to believe that the money won't be coming here. With no biologist how do they know where and how to spend the money? Don't get me wrong we as a whole we need DU and they have earned the title Leader in Wetlands and Waterfowl Conservation! A program such as FOWL MINDED focusing on local conservation and improvement could prove to be greatly beneficial to Utah's public lands.


----------



## Citori20ga (Nov 17, 2010)

Waterfowler, You are correct that DU's Regional Biologist has relocated to California. He has more access to different resources in the Western Regional Office. However, he is still focused primarily on Utah. He is familiar with the area, he returns often, and he has many contacts here that notify him of things he may need to be aware of, if he hasn't already been on it. He and the rest of the organization are still taking HUGE steps to improve habitat in Utah, and last checked are working at turning each dollar into about twenty three now through matching funds.

I am proud to be a part of ALL of the organizations, DU, Delta, Fowlminded, etc... 

I do have some questions though, and these are not meant as digs. I know the answers to these questions when it comes to Ducks Unlimited, and Delta Waterfowl, but not Fowlminded. Does Fowlminded have a biologist on staff? Do they have any engineers working for them? Do they work for matching funds? Are they for profit or Non-profit? 

I think the more everyone knows about each organization, the better understanding they will have for the work that each does.


----------



## Marsh Stalker (Mar 2, 2013)

Citori20ga said:


> Waterfowler, You are correct that DU's Regional Biologist has relocated to California. He has more access to different resources in the Western Regional Office. However, he is still focused primarily on Utah. He is familiar with the area, he returns often, and he has many contacts here that notify him of things he may need to be aware of, if he hasn't already been on it. He and the rest of the organization are still taking HUGE steps to improve habitat in Utah, and last checked are working at turning each dollar into about twenty three now through matching funds.
> 
> I am proud to be a part of ALL of the organizations, DU, Delta, Fowlminded, etc...
> 
> ...


Citori20Ga you have very good questions about FOWL MINDED. This is our first year as an organized group and we are in no way trying to compete agains Ducks Unlimited who has been established for over 76 years; we understand that if it wasn't for Ducks Unlimited that we would not have the wetlands and ducks that we all enjoy today.

To answer your questions we do not have a paid biologist on staff, we do however work with the local state biologists. As far as we know any state project has to be recommended by a biologist and a core permit awarded before it goes to the state engineers. When it comes to matching funds, yes we are raising funds with the goal of our state biologists being able go to Ducks Unlimited or use other avenues to obtain matching funds. We are currently in the process of obtaining our non-profit (501(C)3) status but as of right now we are not a non-profit organization until we get our legal approval from the government.

So far in 2013 we were asked by a state biologist to help feed the starving pheasants across 4 different WMA's, so FOWL MINDED donated over 1000 lbs of cracked corn for the pheasants. We have also committed to raise funds for the rebuild of the "J" **** at Farmington Bay WMA. We have also worked with other biologist to repair and maintain wood duck boxes within the state.

Hopefully we have answered your questions and concerns. Together with other organizations throughout our state hopefully we can all make a difference.


----------



## Citori20ga (Nov 17, 2010)

Marsh Stalker,

Awesome! Thank you. A little bit of info is a great thing, and I appreciate you and the time you took to answer my questions!

Looking forward to the banquet, and working with the organization, as well as the members and staff!


----------



## Marsh Stalker (Mar 2, 2013)

The April 1st deadline for pre-registration to our banquet is coming up fast; pre-registration reserves your dinner plate and door prize. If you would like to sign up with a credit card, we have set up a PayPal account so you may do so. Just click on the link below. There is a place for your name and shirt size on the page as well. If you are signing up for a Platinum Table, you can still click on the link below and choose the Platinum Table option. But please also contact us through the "Contact Us" link on our website with the names and shirt sizes of all those who will be attending at your table. We hope to see you there!

http://www.fowlminded.com/events.html


----------



## Tom Dace (Apr 25, 2013)

How did this banquet go? I didn't hear about it till after the banquet but would like to attend next year.


----------

